
A 30-MPH e-bike to compete with cars in cities? Investors just bet $20M on it - howard941
https://techcrunch.com/2019/05/01/a-30-mph-e-bike-to-compete-with-cars-in-cities-investors-just-bet-20-million-on-it/
======
fulafel
The car license requirement is interesting. Do you need it for renting a
normal 25 kph ebike too? Or a non electric one?

------
cortesoft
You mean a motorcycle?

